# Shopping for a new Nikon prime 35mm lens



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Having a hard time deciding on whether to buy the...
Nikon AF 35mm Nikkor F/2.0D or the Nikon AF 35mm Nikkor F/1.4G

I like the idea of being able to switch to manual with the F/2.0D lens,
But I also like the idea of being able to interfere with the focus using M/A in the G lens.

Damn you Nikon, Why can't you give me both lenses in the same lens.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

THe F2.0 hasn't been updated in a bit. With canon just bring out a new on though that could change at some point. Really it comes down to do you really need F1.4 and are you willing to pay the extra. Also if you're shooting on a DX camera consider the DX 35mm f1.8 its great little lens considering the price.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

julian_photo said:


> THe F2.0 hasn't been updated in a bit. With canon just bring out a new on though that could change at some point. Really it comes down to do you really need F1.4 and are you willing to pay the extra. Also if you're shooting on a DX camera consider the DX 35mm f1.8 its great little lens considering the price.


Perhaps, But it's my intention to move up to full frame next year,
I just managed to find a Nikon 35mm F/2.0D second hand for $179. 
That's a lot cheaper than the $399. new that Henry's wanted for it.
Hope to get it by the end of this week, I can hardly wait.

Thinking of taking it to the Cavalcade of Lights at City Hall this coming weekend,
Failing that, I'll have to settle with taking my Nikon 50mm F/1.8D instead.

Thanks for the reply.

Edit:
Deal fell through, The website I bought the Nikon 35mm F/2.0D from has just emailed to
say that they have already sold the lens a day earlier but had not removed the lens listing
from their website, Even though they let me pay for the lens.

Oh well, I'll keep looking around.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Cheapest new Nikon 35mm F/2.0D I've found is at Aden camera in Toronto,
It's on sale for $344., That's $55.95 off the retail price.

Not sure if I want a new lens though.
Although the 5 year warranty is attractive for a new lens.

Might also look around for a second hand Nikon 24mm 2.8D

I don't really like the new style "D" style lens though,
I like the older Nikon 50mm 1.8D style better.

Don't like the new scale inside a bubble in the lens,
Much prefer to have it displayed in the old manual style.

Oh well.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Wow, It's just so much fun shopping for a second hand lens,
I was really hoping to get a 35mm lens for the coming weekend.

Here's a reply I got from a suppler today after making a second attempt at getting a bargain basement lens.



> Hi David,
> I received your order #185xxxx for another used Nikon lens. Again, I am so sorry, but it too has been sold. We have never had this happen before to the same customer. I would like to try to make it up to you though. We have the new Nikon AF-S 35mm DX F/1.8G lens for sale at $239.00. I would like to offer it to you at our cost of $205.00. This will be a brand new lens, with the full 5year Nikon warranty, instead of a few months with a used lens.
> 
> Also, the Canadian distributor for Kenko filters closed a month ago and we are out of that filter. However, we brought in HOYA protection filters, which are an equivalent brand. As a matter of fact, Hoya and Kenko are owned by the same company. I will also discount the filter by $5.00 to help soften the blow.
> ...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Got the new Nikon 35mm F/1.8 DX lens today and I'll have to say, Wow
This lens is fast, Just tried a couple of test shots on the cats in P mode and just love the sharpness.

The lens combined with the OP/Tech Neoprene wrist strap is just fantastic,
Think I'll use the palm strap on one of my other camera's.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was shooting with this lens last night at the "Cavalcade of lights" at Toronto City Hall,
I was amazed how fast I could shoot the fireworks display hand held in total darkness.

Although, I was pushing the ISO up to as much as 6400 for some of the shots,
Still, Even at that high of an ISO, I was surprised at how fast the shutter was moving.
I found myself making continuous shots of 10 shots or more at a time to capture all the action.

Not bad for such an old Nikon camera as my D80,
There were people using tripods with their Nikon D3200's and D7000's.
Their shots were probably of a higher quality than mine,
Although not shot as fast as mine.

True, The quality of my shots were probably suffering,
But for displaying the images on the web, It doesn't really matter about the grain.

One guy I met had a beautiful 35mm F/1.4G on his Nikon,
But he was shooting at 200 ISO and most of his images were over exposed and blurry.


----------

